# Reverse Osmosis (RO/DI) System



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Fellow Aquarist,

Starting down the road with a SW tank (65 gallon with sump). I've been an avid aquarist for decades  and now am trying my luck with SW. Nothing fancy or complicated but as much as I'd like to do things right, I am questioning to what extent or degree, should I engage in getting a RO/DI system?

Such a system would likely come in handy with my 3 large discus tanks, which require prestine water conditions via numerous water changes, however; I would still like to keep things relatively simply, if possible.

Any advice on what types of RO and/ or DI systems to utilize in Vancouver (we have very good water conditions straight out of the tap) and even good sources to obtain them is much appreciated!

Cheers
Junior


----------



## fishface (Apr 29, 2012)

Junior D said:


> Fellow Aquarist,
> 
> Starting down the road with a SW tank (65 gallon with sump). I've been an avid aquarist for decades  and now am trying my luck with SW. Nothing fancy or complicated but as much as I'd like to do things right, I am questioning to what extent or degree, should I engage in getting a RO/DI system?
> 
> ...


I ran a 150g reef for years and as much as you'd like to keep it simple, that's really a relative term I'd say, I can't even imagine a SW system being simple. However, I had a 5 stage system which I purchased through Aquasafe (now a site sponsor) and I still use it to this day. It's been a solid unit at a great price and I wouldn't want to risk my investment (loose term) in livestock using anything other than RO/DI.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Contact AquaSafe for the best deals of top-notch RODI units. Most local reefers I know use their units.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're willing to spend the money and want consistent output and longer membrane life, I'd say go with the vertex 100gpd ro/di system

It has a booster pump, automatic back flush system, in line Tds meter

I've been using mine for almost a year now and it's still reading 0tds on 3 Tds meters

IMO they are the best ro systems out there


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ceep it simple filter flow light water cange


----------

